# search all tv



## Ianl (Nov 16, 2000)

just got my new tivo  i think

i seem to remember reading , but cant find now... in search all tv, how do i make it not show me actors names but just tv programs?

other than that i'm liking it (it even asked for a pin to watch cash in the attic on live tv, good save there i might of actually watched it by mistake)

just noticed in the discovery bar the tivo tip says new feature record: 3 shows


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

Ianl said:


> i seem to remember reading , but cant find now... in search all tv, how do i make it not show me actors names but just tv programs?


Under Options (blue?) choose Record Only as the source. That seems to get rid of the Actors in the results


----------



## Ianl (Nov 16, 2000)

cheers, that did the trick, but only once. is there a way of making it stay like that?



kmusgrave said:


> Under Options (blue?) choose Record Only as the source. That seems to get rid of the Actors in the results


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

Ianl said:


> cheers, that did the trick, but only once. is there a way of making it stay like that?


Don't think so - you have to do it every time :down:


----------

